# Wheel Arch Cover for Hymer 584



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

Just had a quote of £185 for a Hymer 2001 Wheel Arch Cover!!
Still recovering from shock.
Does anybody know anyone breaking Hymers for parts please?
Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

try ebay ,or google ,,Hymer wheel arch covers ,if same some on there quite cheepish ..Les


----------

